# What Species is This?



## Adam Kenny (Mar 16, 2010)

First off I'd like to say Hey to everyone here. I was recommended to join up here from vivariumforums.com, as you guys might have a lot more specific knowledge on Darts!

Anyway, I used to keep dendro's years back, but got out of the hobby due to work related issues, and now I'm thinking of starting it again! I am currently working on a setup as we speak, which will probably take a few weeks to complete.

In the meantime I was pondering what the inhabitants will be. I'm going to be making only one setup for the darts, so I really want to get my hands on an unusual species. 

I'm thinking of a lot of things right now, mostly pumilios, and maybe imitator (verados). 

I'd love to hear anyone elses ideas too!

I also came across this on another forum, and I'm trying to find out what species it is?










It looks like a pumilio, and has the tadpole-carrying charactaristic.. But I've never seen a color morph like this..?

Thoughts?

-Adam Kenny,
Dublin, Ireland.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Its some sort of ranitomeya species, i cant find a description matching it however more pics are available here www.dendrobatenwelt.de


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

http://www.dendrobase.de has them as :_ Excidobates cf. captivus_
"Nangaritza"
 
Meaning they are as yet undescribed, but comparable to captivus and found near the Nangaritza area in Ecudaor.

Also found this vid: YouTube - Expedition Nangaritza: Finding Frogs - Conservation International (CI)

Dendrobates.org - Excidobates captivus


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Good find i would of never thought to look it up under captivus, i m glad you found that. I heard a rumor of another tentative "morph" of captivus awhile back but never could locate any pics


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I forgot to post the direct link to the captivus Dendrobase listing: www.DendroBase.de

Pretty wicked looking frog!


----------

